# Lakers Name Phil Jackson Head Coach



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So much for Kobe sabotaging Phil huh?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*

Alright! It's about time! :yes: Welcome back, Phil.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*

There will be a news conference at 5:00 eastern time to officially announce it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*

Welcome back Phil :clap: Now let's fix the roster..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*



Locke said:


> There will be a news conference at 5:00 eastern time to officially announce it.


Good. :clap: I don't really like Phil, but he's better than Frank friggin Hamblen and I would like to see him break Red's record, because I'm sick of Red.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*

Laughing at Laker detractors...



Have a great summer. :wave:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*



HKF said:


> Good. :clap: I don't really like Phil, but he's better than Frank friggin Hamblen and I would like to see him break Red's record, because I'm sick of Red.


I like this move better than Larry Brown. Even if we were to hire Brown, a) we'd have to give Detroit compensation b) Brown's health is always in question and c) he's a weasel. At least Phil will serve out the duration of his contract.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*



HKF said:


> Good. :clap: I don't really like Phil, but he's better than Frank friggin Hamblen and I would like to see him break Red's record, because I'm sick of Red.


Anybody's better than Hamblen. I think Kurt Rambis was better than Frank.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*

Welcome back Phil!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ESPN radio just said Phil accepted the Lakers job...*

Lakers re-hire Phil Jackson as coach










LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Phil Jackson is coming back to the Los Angeles Lakers, the team he left last year after three NBA championships in five seasons.

Lakers spokesman John Black said Tuesday the team has re-hired Jackson, who was let go by owner Jerry Buss last June 18.

A news conference was set for 5 p.m. EDT at Staples Center.

Jackson, who will turn 60 in September, is arguably the most successful coach in NBA history. He had health issues in the past and underwent an angioplasty two years ago. He told ABC-TV before the opening game of the NBA Finals that he underwent a series of tests to make sure he was healthy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome back, Phil. 

My bro just woke me up to give this wonderful news. :banana:


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

*Jackson is back*

Lakers rehire Phil Jackson as coach 

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Phil Jackson is returning to the Los Angeles Lakers following a reconciliation with the team that cut him loose last year after three NBA championships in five seasons.

Spokesman John Black said Tuesday the team has rehired Jackson, who was let go by owner Jerry Buss last June 18.

A news conference was set for 5 p.m. EDT at Staples Center.

Jackson, who turns 60 in September, has had health issues in the past and underwent an angioplasty two years ago. He told ABC-TV before the opening game of the NBA Finals that he underwent a series of tests to make sure he was healthy.

Jackson's dismissal a year ago set in motion a makeover of massive proportions that proved to be disastrous.

Dominant big man Shaquille O'Neal demanded a trade and superstar Kobe Bryant opted out of his contract to become a free agent the same day Jackson's five-year run as coach ended.

[More in URL]

Welcome to the forum but please dont paste the full link due to site rules. For those of you wondering it's from the Yahoo link.. - B34C


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil Jackson Returning to L.A. to Coach the Lakers



> Bryant said during last year's All-Star break he did not like Jackson as a person but respected him as a coach.
> 
> "Do we get along man to man? No," Bryant said. "But it's a good relationship from coach to player. I think it's good to have some kind of push-pull relationship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

yes, now our offseason is at goooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddd.............. start. :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Well its about time! Now we gotta hope & pray that there is'nt a lockout :gopray:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is really funny to me. Since it's about to be game 3 and the Spurs are poised to sweep the Pistons, Jackson announces it today, which basically takes the air out of the Finals for the media perspective. This man is hilarious, I must admit. 

Now hopefully the Spurs will sweep the Pistons.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

"Celebrate good times, come on"!!!!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:
:clap: :cheers: :mob::twave:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Phil Jackson shows how you he-***** manslap the media and Laker detractors. With ferocity, my dear friends. Ferocity.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Jackson is back*

finally the master has come back to L.A.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Phil Jackson shows how you he-***** manslap the media and Laker detractors. With ferocity, my dear friends. Ferocity.


 HAHAHA

'Bout time phil is back. Now lets hope kobe will turn his game around, and start playing like a team.... I think it will be a little bit til the other guys learn the triangle offense though.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

HKF said:


> Phil Jackson shows how you he-***** manslap the media and Laker detractors. With ferocity, my dear friends. Ferocity.


ah poor guy, why did he have to slap him that hard. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Alright if there are any more new Phli Jackson is Head Coach threads they will be merged into this. However, I'll let it slide if you wanna make a threa like this.. "Now that Phil is head coach, will a BIG trade happen?," etc.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Time to change my avatar.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Greg Anthony on Phil Jackon*



> There's no doubt in my mind that the Lakers would be the best situation for Phil Jackson. He knows this team, and they already have the precepts of his triangle offense in place from his last stint there. Also, he won't have to deal with any squabbling between his two best players, because this is obviously Kobe Bryant's team now.
> 
> In addition to that, Kobe probably learned a lot about himself as a player this season. He should know now that he can't do it all by himself. He needs a structure and a coach who can handle him, and he'd have that with Jackson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

HKF said:


> Phil Jackson shows how you he-***** manslap the media and Laker detractors. With ferocity, my dear friends. Ferocity.


Where the hell did you get the video of a german pimp king slapping a member of the albanian mafia in the red-light district of St. Pauli, Hamburg (Germany) captured by the camera of a regional television station?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Think Shaq feels left out now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe Statement

Bryant's reaction to a possible return by Jackson seemed lukewarm at best during the past several months. But Bryant released a more positive statement through his agent, Rob Pelinka, shortly after the hiring was announced.

``When the Lakers began the search for a new head coach, I put my complete trust in Dr. Buss and (general manager) Mitch Kupchak to select the person they thought was best for the Lakers' organization,'' Bryant said in the statement. ``In Phil Jackson, they chose a proven winner. That is something I support.''


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Steppenwolf said:


> Where the hell did you get the video of a german pimp king slapping a member of the albanian mafia in the red-light district of St. Pauli, Hamburg (Germany) captured by the camera of a regional television station?


Ha. I'm nice homeboy. I get the job done.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOOHOO!!!!!! YES! I am so happy right now!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers Call News Conference*
The Lakers have called a 2 p.m. news conference for a major announcement. Check back to Lakers.com later today for more information. 
Live Video: Lakers News Conference


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

I am very happy for you. Hopefully this means the return of good basketball to L. A.

I love shaq, but if you win one without him, he and I will need to break up.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

The End Is Near, Its Almost Time, Havoc Will Be Reaked, The Path To The Day Of Reckoning Is At Hand!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

LakerLunatic said:


> The End Is Near, Its Almost Time, Havoc Will Be Reaked, The Path To The Day Of Reckoning Is At Hand!


I couldn't have said it better myself....

three pages and no trolls.... funny how that works :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers re-hire Phil Jackson as coach

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Phil and Kobe, together again.

Phil Jackson was back with the Los Angeles Lakers on Tuesday following a breakup that took a year to mend, and back to coaching Kobe Bryant -- a player he once called ``uncoachable.''

``This is something I never thought could possibly happen,'' Jackson said Tuesday at a Staples Center news conference. ``It's a pleasure to come back.'' 

Jackson, who won three championships with the Lakers in five years, was let go last June 18 by owner Jerry Buss.

The buzz about Jackson's possible return began almost immediately after his replacement, Rudy Tomjanovich, left in February -- despite Jackson's book detailing the 2003-04 season in which he made disparaging remarks about the franchise, including saying his superstar guard was ``uncoachable.''

``I think it's a matter of trust, a matter of rebuilding the trust that we had,'' Jackson said of his relationship with Bryant. ``And yes, I have talked to Kobe; he actually called me this morning to congratulate me on the job. And I felt confident that he's confident that we can go forward.''

Bryant's reaction to a possible return by Jackson seemed lukewarm at best during the past several months. But Bryant released a more positive statement through his agent Tuesday.

``When the Lakers began the search for a new head coach, I put my complete trust in Dr. Buss and (general manager) Mitch Kupchak to select the person they thought was best for the Lakers' organization,'' Bryant said. ``In Phil Jackson, they chose a proven winner. That is something I support.'' 

The Lakers are well over the salary cap, restricting their ability to bring in high-priced free-agent talent for at least two years. Their defense was abysmal last season; they had an unbalanced roster with too many small forwards; they had virtually no inside presence on either end of the court; and they were suspect at point guard.

*``I'm not the panacea for this basketball club,'' Jackson said. ``It's going to take plenty of hard work and dedication over the course of the summer to change the face of this team.'' *

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jackson returns to Lakers with new three-year deal










LOS ANGELES (AFP) - Phil Jackson, who guided the Los Angeles Lakers to three championships from 2000-2002, was rehired by the National Basketball Association club less than a year after leaving under a cloud of controversy.

Jackson's hiring and three-year contract were announced at a news conference Tuesday at Staples Center arena.

Jackson resigned after losing in last year's NBA Finals to the Detroit Pistons, due largely to his controversial relationship with the superstar guard Kobe Bryant, which he subsequently blasted in a tell-all book.

"I can't think of anything more intriguing that was offered me," Jackson said. "It wasn't about the money. It is a tremendous opportunity and a great story of redemption and reconcilliation.

"It was going to be (return to) the Lakers or nothing at all."

Jackson didn't promise a championship in three years but he did say the team would be competitive.

"I would be most amazed if in the third year we had an opportunity to do that (win a championship)," Jackson said.

[More in URL]


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

phil phil phil!!!! take that laker haters ...........ladys and gentlman we're back :banana:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Didn't I guarantee this about 6 months ago? You people should listen to me more. All those speculative threads were unnecessary! :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Didn't I guarantee this about 6 months ago? You people should listen to me more. All those speculative threads were unnecessary! :banana:


kk then sir...tell us who we gonna draft and who we're gettin via trade :biggrin:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Didn't I guarantee this about 6 months ago? You people should listen to me more. All those speculative threads were unnecessary! :banana:


you actually did... i remember the post it was about a sentence long...

Mad propz to Madskillz


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

did anyone see Shaqs ESPN interview...

Shaq looked distraught... extremely upset... you could really see him try to put on the happy face and be congratlatory

asked if he would call Phil... "i'll congratulate him right now on ESPN. congrats coach." then with a smile "i wont call him hes not nuetral anymore."

the one funny part was when asked if Phil was worth 10 mil. PJ said he'd have gotten him 12 and he should fire his angent ...

when asked about Kobe... he said who... then the idiot reporter repeated "Kobe BRYANT"... shaq said he doesnt know that name and seemed very angry... when they cut Steve Smith was even hollerin about how much Shaq hates Kobe... 

right when the interview started i actually felt pretty bad for Shaq... he seemed really confused and messed up on it... 

yall will have to see it for urself tho


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Dumb *** reporters always rubbing it in. He couldnt tell that Shaq was a little upset and then brings up Kobe name. Some reporters just dont get it!


----------



## Hollywood14 (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe sure looks stupid now, first he got Phil fired then he ask for his return. :biggrin: damn back stabber


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Stupid people said:


> Kobe Bryant got Phil Jackson fired last summer.


Owned.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

EHL said:


> Owned.


:laugh:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Hollywood14 said:


> Kobe sure looks stupid now, first he got Phil fired then he ask for his return. :biggrin: damn back stabber


 :clown:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Hollywood14 said:


> Kobe sure looks stupid now, first he got Phil fired then he ask for his return. :biggrin: damn back stabber


:laugh:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

nope, try again


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Diesel said:


> edit


Don't you ever get bored with BS like this? :whoknows:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

BBB said:


> Don't you ever get bored with BS like this? :whoknows:


took the trolls long enough, damn...

but anyway, im just glad all the waiting is over, i was getting so tired of the speculation and what-not, just hire a damn coach.

_"When the student is ready, the teacher will arrive"_


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Eric Neel on Phil*



> More than the 10th title, more than the mountain of money, I think he's come back for the challenge, for the chance to say, "Y'all didn't think I could do this, now did you?" (What do you think he meant when he said this was "a story about reconciliation and redemption"?) He's coming back with an edge; less Zen Master, more Man on Fire
> ---------------------
> Second, I'm not worried about when the next Kobe vs Phil throwdown is coming, because my guess is, it's not. What's Kobe wanted all along? To be the focus, to get Phil's love and attention, to have the Master thinking through, and of, him. Now he gets all that. He is both the grasshopper and The Man.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=neel/050615


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

news conference footage

rtsp://grmlive.streamos.com/redundant/*/encoder/300_nba-nba_press_041121.rm

rtsp://st21g1.services.att-idns.net/v1/665/2392/nba/press_conf/jackson_presser_clean_050614_hi.rm


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good news.

Towards the end of Phil's last tenure, I began to take his coaching ability for granted. I will not do that this time around.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jackson faces major challenge with Lakers this time around

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- One of Phil Jackson's first observations upon returning to the Los Angeles Lakers was he'd be ``most amazed'' if they were in position to contend for a championship during the life of his three-year contract.

``He said the same thing when we hired him the first time,'' general manager Mitch Kupchak recalled. ``I hope the same thing unfolds.''

Jackson has been known to sandbag, but that assessment makes sense considering the roster he has to work with and the Lakers' salary cap situation for the next two years. 

When Jackson was hired the first time in 1999, Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant were young superstars on the rise, and they were complemented by several established role players.

The result was three straight championships and four NBA Finals appearances in five years before Jackson was dismissed last June.

Now, there's Bryant and a mostly mediocre supporting cast.

Lamar Odom and Caron Butler, obtained from Miami in the O'Neal trade last summer, certainly have talent.

Otherwise, it's not a pretty picture.

Even with all the injuries the Lakers experienced last season, 34-48 was no accident.

Jackson said last month while considering a return that the Lakers' roster was ``unappealing, underachieving and salary-cap strapped.''

On Tuesday, Jackson offered a slightly different spin, saying: ``I meant that from the standpoint that it's a glutted roster, not the people per se.''

There are too many small forwards, all right, and the Lakers would love to move several players who are under contract for next season.

Again, good luck, although the likes of Devean George, Jumaine Jones, Slava Medvedenko, Brian Cook and Chucky Atkins might be attractive trade bait for teams trying to rebuild under the cap. Their contracts all expire after next season.

Kupchak said he didn't anticipate a high turnover.

``The salary cap is a challenge for everybody,'' he said. ``But even if you're over the salary cap, there are ways to improve your team.'' 

[More in URL]


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm waiting to see what the front office does with this team, & how much Odom will improve under Phil


----------

